# Irish Shipping Help!!!!!!!!



## Brian Cleare

Does anyone have any information on the later careers of the following IRISH SHIPPING vessels;
IRISH SYCAMORE bt.1961 10560gt
IRISH ROWAN bt.1962 10533gt
IRISH CEDAR bt.1962 10477gt
IRISH PLANE bt.1963 10449gt
IRISH ELM bt.1968 22186gt
IRISH STARDUST bt.1970 19192gt
IRISH STAR bt.1970 19199gt
IRISH PINE bt.1973 16704gt
IRISH LARCH bt.1973 16704gt
IRISH ROWAN bt.1976 17324gt
IRISH CEDAR bt.1977 17324gt
Any info or suggested places to source the info will be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks
Brian


----------



## K urgess

Have you tried a search at Miramar? - http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list


----------



## dundalkie

Irish sycamore Built b1961 sold to Gies shipping Greece. renamed Maria. Sold to Eukta Shipping Corp. panama renamed Eliane. 1980 sold to Maldive Shipping Ltd and renamed maldive noble. no further information on her.
Google Irish Shipping for website or consult WSC Booklet by HC Spong on the history of the company. I will do a little digging for you and complete the list.


----------



## Brian Cleare

thank you marconi sahib for introducing me to the mirimar website,it is fantastic,i now have all the info.i needed.thanks again regards brian


----------



## Brian Cleare

thank you dundalkie for your info.according to the mirimar website irish sycamore (1961)was b-up as maldive noble at alang in april1984.again thank you. regards brian.


----------



## Cutsplice

If my memory serves me correctly one ex Irish Shipping vessel possibly the Irish Pine was lost 24 hrs out of Liverpool bound for Mexico with a cargo of scrap. She foundered with all hands mainly Philipino or possibly a total crew of Philipino,s cant recall her name or the year she was lost possibly about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## johnb42

Brian Cleare said:


> thank you dundalkie for your info.according to the mirimar website irish sycamore (1961)was b-up as maldive noble at alang in april1984.again thank you. regards brian.



I handled the ex Irish Rowan under her new 'colours', as supercargo when she discharged SE Asian hardwoods in Cardiff or Newport back in the late 80's. She was a fine ship and good for that trade.


----------



## maritiem

IRISH POPLAR (1) (1941 - 1949) O.N. 133411. 
3282g, 2062n, 6100d, 352.0 x 49.6 x 22.0 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by the Shipbuilders. 9k 
10.1912: Completed by Earle’s Shipbuilding and Engineering Co., Ltd., Hull (Yard No. 591) as WITHERNSEA for Sea S.S. Co., Ltd., (W. Brown, Atkinson and Co., Ltd., managers) Hull. 1916: Sold to Bathampton Steam Navigation Co. Ltd., (Christie and Co. managers) , Cardiff and renamed BATHAMPTON. 1916: Sold to The West Hartlepool Steam Navigation Co Ltd, West Hartlepool renarned ARDENHALL. 1920: Sold to Hazelwood Shipping Co. Ltd., (Humphries Cardiff) Ltd., managers), Cardiff and renamed NORTHBOROUGH. 1933: Sold to P.B. Destounis Greece and renamed VASSILIOS DESTOUNIS. 1937: Sold to P.E. Panas Greece. 9.4.1941: Purchased by Irish Shipping Ltd., and renamed IRISH POPLAR. 27.10.1949: Sold to Sellahettin Dogan ve Orhan Sadikoglu, Turkey and renamed TASKOPRU. 1951: Sold to Mehmed Tahsin Cerrahoglu, Turkey. 1952: Renamed MEHMET. 1954: Sold to Cerrahogullari Umumi Nakliyat Vapurculuk ve Ticaret T.A.S., Turkey. 13.4.1961: Delivered to Brodospas and broken up at Split

IRISH ELM (1) (1941 - 1949) O.N. 129069. 
4199g, 2541n, 7250d, 351.7 x 51.0 x 25.7 feet 
T, 3-cyl. by J. Dickinson and Sons Ltd., Sunderland 9k. 
1.1910 Completed by J.L. Thompson and Sons Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. 470) as COLLINGHAM for Harris and Dixon Ltd., London. 1910: Transferred to Century Shipping Co Ltd Harris and Dixon Ltd., managers), London. 1915: Sold to Freear and Dix Steam Shipping Co., Ltd., (Freear and Dix managers), Sunderland. 1916: Sold to Turnbull Bros. Shipping Co., Ltd (Turnbull Bros. managers), Cardiff. 1919: Sold to Bathampton Steam Navigation Co., Ltd (Christie and Co managers), Cardiff. 1925; Sold to Kingdom Steamships Ltd, (Jackson Bros managers), London 1930: sold to Slobodna Plovidba Dubrovnik, Jugoslavia and renamed DUBA 1935: sold to Slobodna Plovidba Drustvo s.o.j., Jugoslavia. 1940: Sold to Compania Leda de Vapores, Panama and renamed LEDA. (Owned in Denmark but taken over by the Chilean Government. 3.5.1941: Purchased by by lrish Shipping Ltd. and renamed IRISH ELM. 29.10.1949: Sold to Sadikzade Rusen Ogullari, Turkey and renamed SADIKLAR. 1960: Owners restyled as Sadikzade Rusen Ogullari Kollektif Sirketi. 1960: Sold to Slobodna Plovidba and broken up at Sibenik.

IRISH BEECH (1941 - 1948) O.N. 159839. 
2002g, 1513n, 3150d, 290.8 x 36.3 x 22.5 feet. 
C. 2-cyl. by the Shipbuilders. Replaced in 1918 by a T. 3-cyl. by Dresdener Maschinenfabrik and Schiffwerft Uebigau A.G., Uebigau. 8 ½ k 
1884: Completed by Reiherstieg Schiffswerfte und Maschinenfabrik, Hamburg (Yard No. 351) as HUNGARIA for Hamburg Amerikanische Packetfahrt A.G., Germany. 1910: Sold to Zentralverein Deutscher Rheder, Germany, converted to a depot ship to be towed and renamed SIEGFRIED. 1920: Renamed ADMIRAL. 1922: Sold to Paulsen and Ivers, Germany. 1923: Sold to Ivers-Linie, Kommandit Ges. (Paulsen and Ivers managers), Germany. 1930: Sold to Prvo Dalmatinsko Trgovacko Drustvo, Jugoslavia and renamed CETVRTI. 1940: Sold to Parobrodarsko Drustvo Marovic s.o.j. (G. J. Marovic manager), Jugoslavia. 4.12.1940: Found, abandoned and drifting in Dingle Bay after an air attack, by the Irish Marine Service vessel FORT RANNOCK and towed into Valentia Harbour, Co. Kerry. 14.5.1941 Purchased by Irish Shipping Ltd and renamed IRISH BEECH. 6.12.1947: Arrived at Dublin at end of her last voyage. 19.1.1948: Delivered to Hammond Lane Foundry Co. and broken up at Dublin.

IRISH HAZEL (1) (1941 - 1943, 1945 - 1949) O.N. 99728. 
2489g, 1 599n, 3750d, 290.0 x 43.0 x 16.6 feet. 
T. 3-cyl. by Blair and Co. Ltd., Stockton on Tees. 8k. 
11.1895: Completed by Ropner and Son, Stockton on Tees (Yard No. 312) as BARLEY for R. Ropner and Co., West Hartlepool. 1916: Registered under Sir R. Ropner and Co Ltd., 1926: Registered under Ropner Shipping Co. Ltd., 1926: Sold to D. A. Mango, Greece and renamed NOEMI 1930: Sold to Noemijulia S.S. Co. Ltd., (W.G. Walton manager), London and renamed NOEMIJULIA. 1933: W. G. Walton management ceased, 1938: S. Catsell appointed manager. 1940: Registered under Cia. Maritime de Panama Ultramar Ltda., Panama, under the same manager. 17.6.1941: Purchased by Irish Shipping Ltd., and renamed IRISH HAZEL. 17.11.1943: Requisitioned by the Ministry of War Transport whilst undergoing repairs at Newport Mon renamed EMPIRE DON and placed under the management of Stanhope S.S. Co Ltd 5.9.1945: Returned to Irish Shipping Ltd., and renamed IRISH HAZEL. 17.5.1949: Sold to Turk Silepcilik Limitet Sirketi, Turkey and renamed UMAN. 6.1.1960: Ran aground at Kefken Point Turkey whilst on a voyage from Zonguldak to Istanbul and became a total loss.

IRISH LARCH (1) (1941 - 1949) O.N. 115646. 
3192g, 1959n, 5300d, 323.0 x 47.1 x 23.7 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by the Shipbuilders. 8k .
4.1903: Completed by J. Readhead and Sons, South Shields (Yard No. 368) as TREGOTHNAN for Hain S.S. Co. Ltd., (E. Hain and Son managers), St. Ives, 1923: Sold to Strick Line (1923) Ltd, (F.C. Strick and Co. Ltd., managers), London. 1926: Registered under The Dwina Ltd (same managers), London. 1928: Sold to S.A.M. Killingbeck (M. Xydia manager), London. 1932: Sold to Samy Khoun (Costi Xydia and Son managers), Egypt. 1935: Sold to Basile Sapovalos Greece (Owned in Egypt). 1939: Sold to Palestine Transport and Shipping Co. Ltd (N.W. Purvis manager), Palestine and renamed HAIFA TRADER. 28.7.1941: Purchased by Irish Shipping Ltd. and renamed IRISH LARCH. 23.7.1949: Sold to Mehmet Hilmi Daregenii Sirketi, Turkey and renamed SABAH. 1951: Owners restyled as Hilmi Daregenii. 1953: owners restyled as Fuad Muradoglu ve Hilmi Daregenii Vapurculuk Sirketi. 1955: Sold to Sadikzade Nazim Ogullari Vapurculuk Komandit Sirketi, Turkey and renamed KERVAN. 1961: Sold to Italian shipbreakers and arrived at Trieste on 27.7.1961 to be broken up by Fratelli Cosulich.

IRISH PLANE (1) (1941 - 1947) O.N. 159844. 
4670g, 2953n, 7867d, 377.0 x 52.0 x 26.8 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by the Shipbuilders. 10k .
11.1917: Completed by Standard S.B. Corporation, Shooter's Island, New York (Yard No. 1) as JUPITER for United States Shipping Board (Emergency Fleet Corporation). 1918: Renamed DEMOCRACY. 1920: Sold to French-American Line Inc, U.S.A. 1922: Sold to United States Shipping Board. 1929: Sold to The Charles Nelson Company, U.S.A. 1936; Sold to Swayne and Hoyt Ltd., U.S.A. and renamed POINT ARENA. 1940: Sold to Cia. Arena Ltda., Panama and renamed ARENA. 23.9.1941: Purchased by Irish Shipping Ltd., and renamed IRISH PLANE. 14.3.1942: Ran aground at Tor Point, Cushenden, Co. Antrim whilst on a voyage from R. Clyde to St. John, N.B. 1.4.1942: Refloated and arrived at Dublin the following day for repairs which lasted until 6.1942. 15.5.1943: Rescued the crew of the IRISH OAK (5588/19) and landed them at Cobh after their ship had been torpedoed and sunk earlier in the day. 1.2.1947: Ran aground at Kelly's Cove, 6 miles E. of Roche Point, Ballycotton, Co. Cork after her steering gear had failed whilst on a voyage from Philadelphia to Dublin, Swansea and Cork with general cargo. Abandoned as a total loss and sold to Hammond Lane Metal Co. for demolition.

IRISH PINE (1) (1941 - 1942) O.N. 159843. 
5621g, 3491n, 8556d, 409,5 x 54.2x27.7 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by Llewellyn Iron Works, Los Angeles. 10k. 
1919: Completed by J. F. Duthie and Co., Seattle (Yard No. 23) as WEST HEMATITE for United States Shipping Board. 1935: Transferred to United States Shipping Board Bureau, 1937: Transferred to United States Maritime Commission. 26.9.1941: Chartered to Irish Shipping Ltd., through United States Lines, at £3251 per month with delivery at New Orleans and renamed IRISH PINE. 16.11.1942: Torpedoed and sunk by the German submarine U.608 (Captain Rolf Struckmeier) in a position 42.45N, 58.00W. She was struck aft by a second torpedo after the first torpedo missed and sank within three minutes. The ship had sailed from Dublin on 29.10.1942 bound for Boston and Tampa and was last in radio contact on 13.11.1942, there were no survivors from her crew of 33.

IRISH OAK (1) (1941 - 1943) O.N. 159859. 
5588g, 3483n, 8542d, 410.5 x 54.3 x 27.2 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by Llewellyn Iron Works, Los Angeles. 10k. 
1919: Completed by South Western S.B. Co., San Pedro, California (Yard No. 11) as WEST NERIS for United States Shipping Board. 1928: Sold to Mississippi Shipping Company, U.S.A. 1933: Sold to United States Shipping Board. 1935: Transferred to United States Shipping Board Bureau. 1937: Transferred to United States Maritime Commission. 26.9.1941: Chartered to Irish Shipping Ltd., through United States Lines, at £3245 per month with delivery at New Orleans and renamed IRISH OAK. 15.5.1943: Torpedoed and sunk by the German submarine U.607 in a position 47.51N, 25.53W. whilst on a voyage from Tampa to Cork with a cargo of phosphate rock. Her crew were picked up later the same day by the IRISH PLANE (4670/17) and landed at Cobh.

IRISH WILLOW (1) (1941 - 1946) O.N. 159841. 
2009g, 1197n, 3000d, 252.0 x 43.5 x 18.9 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by the Shipbuilders. Replaced in 1923 by a 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. Werkspoor oil engine by Pacific Diesel Engine Co., Oakland, Cal. Replaced in 1938 by a T. 3-cyl. by John Lewis and Son Ltd., Aberdeen. 
4.1918: Completed by Toledo S.B. Co., Toledo, Ohio (Yard No. 143) as LAKE SUNAPEE for United States Shipping Board having been laid down as WAR FLAG. 1923: Sold to W. J. Gray Jnr,. U.S.A. and renamed FRANK LYNCH. 1937: Sold to George D. Gratsos' Sons, later changed to George D. Gratsos and Co. Ltd., Greece and renamed NESTOR. 22.9.1937: Suffered s complete engine breakdown and subsequently towed from Alexandria to Rotterdam to be re-engined. 1939: Sold to K. Jurnas, Estonia and renamed OTTO. 3.10.1941: Chartered to Irish Shipping Ltd., and renamed IRISH WILLOW. 6.5.1946: Returned to Owners. 1946: Sold to Cia. de Vapores Veraguas, Panama and renamed VERAGUAS. 1960: Sold to Belgian shipbreakers and arrived at Tamise on 26.7.1960 in tow of the German tug FARGE (114/54) to be broken up by J. Boel et fils.

IRISH FIR (1) (1941 - 1949) O.N. 159857. 
1472g, 1109n, 2030d, 238.9 x 34.3 x 19.6 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by the Shipbuilders. 
1920: Completed by Bremer Vulkan Schiffbau und Maschinenfabrik (Yard No. 660) as AGNETAPARK for Scheepvaart & Transport Mij "Atlantica" (Halcyon-Lijn managers), Holland. 1926: Sold to Koninklijke Nederlandsche Stoomboot Maatschappij, Holland and renamed NOTOS. 1929: Sold to Torres y Ward Ltda., Chile and renamed MARGARA. 1934: Owners restyled as Soc. Anon. Comercial Torres y Ward. 1935: Owners restyled as Rafael Torres y Cia. Soc. Anon. Comercial, 14.10.1941: Purchased by Irish Shipping Ltd. and 3.1942 renamed IRISH FIR. 23.3.1949: Sold to Dublin and Silloth S.S.Co. Ltd., (Palgrave Murphy Ltd., managers). Republic of Ireland and renamed DELGANY. 1953: Sold to Palgrave Murphy Ltd., Republic of Ireland and renamed CITY OF AMSTERDAM. 1955: Palgrave Murphy (Shipowners) Ltd. appointed managers. 2.6.1959: Arrived at Dublin to be broken up by Hammond Lane Metal Co. Ltd., 15.6.1959: Demolition began. 

IRISH ROSE (1) (1942 - 1946) O.N. 159845. 
1863g, 1094n, 2875d, 251.0 x 43.5 x 20.0 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by the Shipbuilders. 
7.1918: Completed by American S.B. Co., Lorain, Ohio (Yard No. 732) as LAKE HARNEY for United States Shipping Board having been laid down as WAR VIGIL, 1920: Sold to International Coal Transportation Corporation, U.S.A. 1923: Sold to Cie. Nationale de Navigation, France and renamed GERMINAL. 1929: Sold to Reval Shipping Co. Ltd., Estonia and renamed MALL. 1930: Sold to Tallinn Shipping Co. Ltd., Estonia. 1938: Owners restyled as Tallinna Laevauhisus A.S. (Tallinn Shipping Co. Ltd. managers), Estonia. 12.1.7942: Chartered to Irish Shipping Ltd. and renamed IRISH ROSE. 17.5.1946: Returned to Owners. 1946: Sold to Cia. Maritima Flamenco S.A., Panama and renamed FLAMENCO. 1952: Sold to 'Katana' Societa di Navigazione Marittima, Italy and renamed NIZETI. 1955: Sold to 'Katana' Societa di Navigazione Marittima, Mancuso and C.S.A.S., Italy. 1957: Renamed ATA. 27.2.1958: Stranded on Mwemba Island, off the N.E. coast of Zanzibar, whilst on a voyage from Basrah to Mombasa and abandoned after being declared a constructive total loss. 27.4.1958: Refloated and towed to Mkokotoni, Zanzibar. 18.3.1959: Sailed in tow from Zanzibar for Dar-es-Salaam to be broken up.

IRISH ALDER (1) (1942 - 1946) O.N. 159856, 
2668g, 1502n, 4200d, 288.1 x 45.0 x 21.6 feet 
T. 3-cvl by the Shipbuilders, Seraing. 
1902: Completed by Societe Anonyme John Cockerill, Hoboken (Yard No. 417) as PRINCESSE ELISABETH for their own account. 1910: Sold to Adolf Deppe, Belgium and renamed REINE ELISABETH. 1912: Owners restyled as Armement Adolf Deppe. 11.1918: Blown up by Bolshevik forces whilst in a Baltic port. Subsequently raised and refitted. 1923: Sold to Cie. Hanseatique Belge, Belgium. 1927: Sold to E. Evaux et Fils Soc. Anon., Belgium. 1930: Sold to Tallinn Shipping Co. Ltd., Estonia and renamed PIRET. 1938: Sold to Tallinna Laevauhisus A.S. (Tallinn Shipping Co. Ltd., managers), Estonia. 12.1.1942: Chartered to Irish Shipping Ltd. and renamed IRISH ALDER. 7.8.1946: Returned to Owners. 1946: Sold to Cia, Maritima La Ciguena S.A., Panama and renamed TREBOL. 1952: Sold to British Iron and Steel Corporation, allocated to Hughes Bolckow Shipbreaking Co. Ltd., and on 8.8.1952 arrived at BIyth to be broken up.

IRISH SPRUCE (1) (1942 - 1949) O.N. 106409. 
2502g, 1 599n, 3900d, 315.0 x 43.1 x 20.4 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by W. Allan and Co. Ltd., Sunderland. 
7.1896: Completed by Furness, Withy and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 224) as CARHAM for Thompson Steam Shipping Co. Ltd., (V.T. Thompson and Co. managers), Sunderland. 1912: Sold to Rederiaktieb Maimo (O.H. Wiens manager), Sweden and renamed SIGRID. 1917: Management transferred to Nils Aschen. 1918: Sold to Rederiaktieb. Svenska Lloyd. (H. Metcalfe manager), Sweden. 1919: Renamed VICIA. 1927: Sold to A/B Transport (Kristian Hansen manager), Finland. 20.4.1942: Purchased by Irish Shipping Ltd., and renamed IRISH SPRUCE. 20.9.1949: Sold to Captain Marmaradeniz Osman Seuki, Turkey and renamed OSMAN. 1950: Sold to Kara Mehmed Uzunoglu, Turkey. 1952: Renamed KAPTAN UZUNOGLU. 18/19.2.1956: Went aground near Eregli during the night whilst on a voyage from Istanbul to Zonguldak. Abandoned by her crew and subsequently declared a constructive total loss. 

IRISH ASH (1) (1942 - 1949) O.N. 159861. 
2088g, 1205n, 3600d, 286.0 x 43.4 x 18.7 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by the Shipbuilder. 
9.1921: Completed by Yarrow and Co. Ltd., Glasgow (Yard No. 1456) as HADERSLEV for Nord-Osterso Akties. Rederiet. (A. Krohn manager), Denmark. 1924: Sold to D/S. A/S. Svendborg (P. M. Moller manager), Denmark. Later the same year management transferred to A.P. Moller and renamed PETER MAERSK. 1932: Renamed MATHILDE MAERSK. 27.8.1942: Purchased by Irish Shipping Ltd. and renamed IRISH ASH. 5.12.1949: Sold to Rederi A/B Skeldervik (O.M. Thore manager), Sweden and renamed SCANIA. 21.1.1957: Sank in Flushing Roads following a collision with the French motorship CHILI (6919/50) whilst on a voyage from Casablanca to Norrkoping with a cargo of phosphates. 3.1957: W.A. van der Akers Bergingsbedrijf engaged to salve the vessel and her cargo. 26.6.1957: Wreck raised and beached in shallow water near Flushing. 16.9.1957: Declared a constructive total loss and sold to buyers at Rotterdam for £30,000. 17.9.1957: Left Flushing for Krimpen a/d IJssel to be broken up by H.P. Heuvelmans Sloperijen.

IRISH CEDAR (1) (1943 - 1945) O.N. 159862. 
5430g, 3326n, 7931d, 382.8 x 50.3 x 26.1 feet 
T. 3-cyl. by Clyde S.B. and Eng. Co. Ltd., Port Glasgow. 
12.1912: Completed by Cantiere San Rocco, Trieste (Yard No. 23) as CATERINA GEROLIMICH for Nav. Gen. Austriaca Gerolimich & Co. Societa in Azioni, Austria. 1918: Owners restyled as Nav. Gen. Gerolimich and Co. Societa in Azioni, Italy. 1935: Sold to I.N.C.S.A. (Imprese Nav. Commerciale Soc. Anon. managers), Italy. 1943: Chartered to Irish Shipping Ltd. and renamed IRISH CEDAR. 8.12.1945: Returned to the Italian Government and renamed CATERINA GEROLIMICH. 1946: Returned to Imprese Nav. Commerciale Soc. Anon. Italy. 4.1950: Sold to Cantieri Riuniti dell' Adriatico for demolition at Monfalcone.

IRISH ROSE (2) (1948 - 1954) O.N. 159879. 
1923g, 850n, 2210d, 303'8" x 44'2" x 17'54" 
T. 3-cyl. by Central Marine Engine Works, West Hartlepool. 11 ½ k 
15.7.1948: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1222) for Irish Shipping Ltd., 19.8.1954: Sold to Finska Angfartygs A/B Finland and renamed LEO. 1966: Sold to Albacore Shipping Co. Ltd., Gibraltar and renamed COLON. 1967: Sold to Bahama Research and Survey Co. Ltd., Gibraltar and renamed OCEAN EXPLORER. 1968: Sold to Sea Fortune Navigation Corp., Liberia and renamed FORTUNE, 1969: Sold to Del Mar Navigation Co., Liberia. 1969: Sold to Senor Del Mar Navigation Co., Liberia and renamed SENOR DEL MAR. 1971: Sold to Abrahim Woll Davila S.A., Peru. 9.12.1971 Grounded at Punta Molas, Cozumel Island 20.30N. 87.00W. whilst on a voyage from Callao to Veracruz. 26.12.1971. Refloated but grounded again S. of Veracruz after dragging her anchors and subsequently in 1973 sold to Ahumada Dias and broken up at Veracruz. 

IRISH WILLOW (2) (1948 - 1954) O.N.174591.
1923g, 850n, 2210d, 303' 8" x 44'4" x 17'5 ½ " 
T. 3-cyl. by Central Marine Engine Works, West Hartlepool. 11 ½ k 
27.10.1948: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1223) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 2.9.1954: Sold to Finska Angfartygs A/B, Finland and renamed JUNO, 1966: Sold to Fouad A. Khayat and Co., Lebanon and renamed AMIRA K. 19.1.1969: Ran aground during heavy weather 11 miles S. of Varna in position 42.58N, 27.55E whilst on a voyage from Yarimca to Constantza and declared a constructive total loss.

IRISH PINE (2) (1948 - 1965) O.N. 174592. 
5048g, 2740n, 7575d, 436'0" x 56'1" x 24'4" 
T. 3-cyl. with low pressure turbine by the Shipbuilders. Replaced in 4.1960 with a 4-cyl. 2SCSA Doxford oil engine by Hawthorn Leslie (Engineers) Ltd., Newcastle upon Tyne. 12k 
18.12.1948: Completed by J. Readhead and Sons Ltd., South Shields (Yard No. 560) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 8.1965: Sold to Cia. Acarnania de Nav. S.A., Greece and renamed AMAZON, 1976: Sold to Pro-Unit Shipping S.A., Greece and renamed ARAMON. 1979: Whilst on a voyage from Piraeus to Port Sudan her cargo of bitumen solidified in the holds. 22.5.1979: Arrived at Kaohsiung to be broken up by Taiwan Ship Scrap Co. Ltd. still with her cargo on board.

IRISH CEDAR (2) (1949 -1959) O.N. 174593. 
5627g, 3065n, 8700d, 446'2" x 57'7" x 25'0 ¼ " 
T. 3-cyl with low pressure turbine by Central Marine Engine Works, West Hartlepool. 12k 
22.1949: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1219) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 4.1958: Laid up at Dublin because of unsuitability for conversion to a motorship. 7.7.1959: Sold to Gulf Steamers Ltd., (later Gulf Steamships Ltd) Pakistan and renamed MUSTANSIR. 1970: Sold to Gulf Shipping Corporation Ltd., Pakistan. 15.1.1971: Millwala & Sons Ltd., began demolition at Karachi. 

IRISH OAK (2) (1949 - 1967) O.N. 174596. 
5077g, 2808n, 7575d, 436'0" x 56'1" x 24'4" 
T. 3-cyl. with low pressure turbine by the Shipbuilders. Replaced in 10.1959 with a 4-cyl 2SCSA Doxford oil engine by Hawthorn Leslie (Engineers) Ltd., Newcastle upon Tyne. 12k 
6.7.1949: Completed by J. Readhead and Sons Ltd., South Shields (Yard No. 562) for Irish Shipping Ltd 6.1967: Sold to Cia. Alcyonia de Nav. S.A., Greece and renamed ALKYON. 1976: Sold to Proverde Shipping Co. S.A., Greece and renamed VEGAS. 13.8.1979: Ran aground near Jeddah in a position 21.46N. 38.48E, whilst on a voyage from Piraeus to Vietnam. 28.10.1979: Refloated and sold to Hadji Abdul Karim and Co. for breaking up at Gadani where she arrived 29.1.1980.

IRISH PLANE (2) (1949 - 1960) O.N. 174600. 
5368g, 2988n, 8870d, 446'2" x 57’7" x 25'1 ½ “ 
T. 3-cyl. With low pressure turbine by Central Marine Engine Works, West Hartlepool. 12k 
22.12.1949: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co., Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1232) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 12.1.1960: Sold to Chittagong S.S. Corp. Ltd., Pakistan and renamed DACCA CITY. 25.3.1971: Arrived at Karachi to be broken up by Ganchi Rerolling Mills.

IRISH HAZEL (2) (1950 - 1960) O.N. 174603. 
5366g, 2987n, 8840d, 446'2" x 57'7" x 25'1 ½ “
T. 3-cyl. with low pressure turbine by Central Marine Engine Works, West Hartlepool 12k 
13.3.1950: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1233) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 30.5.1960: Sold to Atlantska Plovidba, Yugoslavia and renamed KONAVLI 1966-Sold to Slobodna Plovidba, Yugoslavia, 1972: Sold to Elektrofer Celik Sanayii A.S. Darica who commenced demolition 24.7.1972.

IRISH HEATHER (1952 - 1964) O.N. 400014. 
1057g, 527n, 1398d, 216'11" x 35'2" x 13-10 ½ " 
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. oil engine by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 11k 
28.8.1952: Completed by Goole Shipbuilding and Repairing Co. Ltd., Goole (Yard No. 484) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 8.1964: Sold to Hargreaves Coal and Shipping Ltd., (Comben Longstaff and Co. Ltd., managers), London and renamed HARGLEN. 1968: Sold to Thorn Line Finance Ltd., (S. William Coe and Co. Ltd., managers), Liverpool and renamed HAWTHORN. 1973: Sold to Booker Line Ltd., Liverpool, 1974: Sold to Hellenic Shipping and Trading Co. Ltd., Republic of Ireland and renamed HOWTH TRADER. 1975: Sold to Arcepey Shipping Co., S.A. Panama and renamed AL AKBER, 2007 scrapped.

IRISH ELM (2) (1953 - 1963) O.N. 400098. 
5828g, 3209n, 8920d, 435'10" x 58'2" x 25'11 ½ “ 
T.3-cyl. with low pressure turbine by Central Marine Engine Works, West Hartlepool. 12k 
18.12.1953: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1261) for Irish Shipping Ltd., 8.1963: Sold to Mullion and Co. Ltd., Hong Kong and renamed ARDROSSMORE. 1968: Sold to Meadow Court Shipping Co. Ltd., Gibraltar and renamed MEADOW COURT. 1970: Sold to Ardee Investments Ltd., Gibraltar and renamed GLENDALOUGH. 1972: Sold to the Spanish shipbreakers Jose Eres, San Juan de Nieva and arrived at Aviles 18.3.1972 in tow from Bantry Bay where she had been laid up since 28.12.1971.

IRISH HOLLY (1954 - 1967) Tanker O.N. 400105. 
2940g, 1381n, 3350d, 330'1" x 46'2" x 17’3 ½ " 
T. 3-cyl. by Smith's Dock Co. Ltd., Middlesbrough. 11k 
6.5.1954: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No 1279) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 7.1967: sold to A.N.A.P.O. Cia. de Nav. Bunkeraggi S.p.A., Italy and renamed ETNEA 7.1.1968: Driven aground near Vibo Valentia during a storm and abandoned 10.1.1968: Refloated and towed to Vibo Valentia but found to be beyond economical repair 12.6.1968: Arrived in tow at Spezia to be broken up by Cantieri Navale Santa Maria. 

IRISH FERN (1954 - 1964) O.N. 4001181 
1113g, 522n, 1374d, 218'0" x 35’2" x 14’2 ¼ " 
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. oil engine by British Polar Engines Ltd. Glasgow 10k 
3.12.1954: Completed by Liffey Dockyard Ltd., Dublin (Yard No. 172) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 10.1964: Sold to John Stewart and Co. Shipping Ltd., Glasgow and renamed YEWTREE. 1974: Sold toArcepey Shipping Co S.A. Panama and renamed AL HASSAN. 1976: Sold to Laconia Marine Co. Ltd., Cyprus and renamed ANDREAS A. 

IRISH ROSE (3) (1956 - 1969) O.N. 400141. 
1749g, 782n, 2003d, 258'11" x 39'0" x 15’9" 
9-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. oil engine by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 11k 
22.2.1956: Completed by Ailsa Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Troon (Yard No. 492) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1.1969: Sold to Spyridon Rossolimos and Saint Eirene Maritime Co. Ltd., Greece and renamed ST. SOPHIA. 1974: Sold to Venmis Compania Naviera S.A. (Tetras Compania Naviera S.A. managers), Greece and renamed AGIA SOPHIA. 1976: Sold to Vesta Navigation Co S A Greece. 1977: Renamed TEMA. 1977: Renamed SPRING. 30.10.1978: Extensively damaged after colliding with the Greek motorship KARYATIS (2767/57) in a position 36.46N 00.56W 31.10.1978: Arrived at Cartagena in tow of the British tug WINCHMAN (885/76) but found to be damaged beyond economical repair. Sold to Francisco Jimenez Ballester who commenced demolition at Cartagena in 3.1979.

IRISH LARCH (2) (1956 - 1968) O.N. 400093. 
8283g, 4646n, 10693d, 475' 11" x 61' 3" x 26' 0 ½ " 
5-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. Doxford oil engine by Hawthorn Leslie (Engineers) Ltd., Newcastle upon Tyne. 
17.10.1956: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1275) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 10.1968: Sold to Aliakmon Maritime Corp., Greece and renamed ALIAKMON PROGRESS. 28.11.1979: Arrived at Inchon to be broken up by Inchon Iron and Steel Ltd., who commenced demolition 5.12.1979.

IRISH POPLAR (2) (1956 - 1972) O.N. 400072. 
8023g, 4576n, 9452d, 449'0" x 62'3" x 27'7" 
Two steam turbines D.R. geared to a single shaft by the Shipbuilders. 16k 
3.12.1956: Completed by Cammell Laird and Co. (S.B. and Eng.) Ltd., Birkenhead (Yard No. 1255) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 12.1972: Sold to Tower Shipping Co. Ltd., Cyprus and renamed POLAMARY. 1973: Sold to Golden Glory Shipping Co. (Panama) S.A., Panama and renamed GOLDEN LION. 1977: Sold to Char Hsing Marine Co. Ltd., Taiwan. 24.5.1979: Sold to Tung Hsing Steel and Iron Co. and arrived at Kaohsiung prior to 15.6.1979 to be broken up.

IRISH WILLOW (3) (1956 - 1969) O.N. 400047. 
1743g, 746n, 1971d, 258'11" x 39'0" x 15'9 ½ " 
9-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. oil engine by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 12k 
29.12.1956: Completed by Ailsa Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Troon (Yard No. 494) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 10.1969: Sold to Anel Shipping Co. S.A., Panama and renamed SPARTA. 1977: Sold to Gariterry Cia. Naviera S.A., Panama and renamed KLIO. 1980: Sold to Sueloscon S.A., Panama and renamed MANDI. 1981: renamed MANDI I. 

IRISH FIR (2) (1956 - 1969) O.N. 400176. 
1752g, 743n, 1941d, 258'6" x 38'11" x 15'9" 
9-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. oil engine by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 12k 
31.12.1956: Completed by Liffey Dockyard Ltd., Dublin (Yard No. 177) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1.1969: Sold to Arta Shipping S.A., Liberia and renamed ARTA. 1972: Sold to Edelweiss Shipping Co. Ltd., Cyprus. 7577; Sold to Edelweiss Compania Naviera S.A. (Ippocampos Maritime (Hellas) Ltd., managers), Greece and renamed KOTRONAS SKY, 1.1.1978: Arrived at Cartagena in tow after sustaining engine damage and found to be beyond economical repair. Sold to D. Jose Navarro Frances who commenced demolition at Cartagena during 6.1978.

IRISH MAPLE (1) (1957 - 1968) O.N. 400053. 
8288g, 4649n, 10693d, 475'11" x 61'3" x 26’0 ½ " 
5-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. Doxford oil engine by Hawthorn Leslie (Engineers) Ltd., Newcastle upon Tyne. 15k 
24.2.1957: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1276) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 6.1968: Sold to Aliakmon Maritime Corp., Greece and renamed ALIAKMON PIONEER. 1979: Sold to Gryphon Maritime Inc., Panama and renamed ANNOOR. 1981: Sold to Pakistan shipbreakers and arrived at Karachi 24.10.1981 for demolition.

IRISH ALDER (2) (1957 - 1970) O.N. 400094. 
8226g, 4625n, 10735d, 475'11" x 61'3" x 26'0 ½ " 
5-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. Doxford oil engine by Hawthorn Leslie (Engineers) Ltd., Newcastle upon Tyne. 15k 
20.9.1957: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1286) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 12.1970: Sold to Aliakmon Maritime Corp., Greece and renamed ALIAKMON PILOT. 1972: Transferred to Aliakmon Marine Enterprises Corp., Greece. 1977: Sold to Chelone Maritime Inc. (Dissotis Shipping Corp. managers), Greece and renamed ATTICAN UNITY. 25.8.1977: Beached in Flushing Roads after fire had broken out in her cargo whilst outward bound from Antwerp to Durban. 21.10.1977: Refloated and towed to Flushing where the burnt out wreck was subsequently taken over by the Dutch Government. 22.3.1978: Arrived in tow at Bremen to be broken up by Klockner Rohstoff-Handel. 

IRISH SPRUCE (2) (1957 - 1972) O.N. 400155. 
8014g, 4572n, 9710d, 449'0" x 62'3" x 27'7" 
Two steam turbines D.R. geared to a single shaft by the Shipbuilders. 16k 
30.10.1957: Completed by Cammell Laird and Co. (S. B. and Eng.) Ltd., Birkenhead (Yard No. 1256) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 27.1.1972: Grounded on Quita Sueno Bank in a position 14.25N, 81.00W. whilst on a voyage from Callao to New Orleans. Subsequently broke her back and abandoned as a total loss.

IRISH ASH (2) (1958 - 1970) O.N. 400215. 
8269g, 4627n, 10650d, 475'11" x 61'3" x 27'7" 
5-cyl 2 S.C.S.A. Doxford oil engine by Hawthorn Leslie (Engineers) Ltd., Newcastle upon Tyne. 15k 
17.1.1958: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1287) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 9.1970: Sold to Aliakmon Maritime Corp., Greece and renamed ALIAKMON POWER. 1972: Transferred to Aliakmon Marine Enterprises Corp., Greece, 20.6.1979: Arrived at Ulsan and broken up by Hyundai Heavy Industries Co. Ltd. on behalf of Kyung IL Industry Co. Ltd.

IRISH HAWTHORN (1958 - 1965) Tanker. O.N. 400193. 
12168g, 7025n, 17980d, 555'9" x 69'7" x 29'9" 
Two steam turbines D.R. geared to a single shaft by the Shipbuilders. 14 ½ k. 
26.2.1958: Completed by Fairfield S.B. and Eng. Co. Ltd., Glasgow (Yard No. 781) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 8.1965: Sold to Cia. Argolia de Nav. S.A., Greece and renamed ESPERIS. 1973: Sold to Astron Trading Ltd., Greece and renamed GLOBAL UNITY. 13.3.1976: Sold to Katimetzoglou Yard for demolition at Perama. 1979: Resold to Spanish shipbreakers. 5.10.1979: Sailed from Piraeus, where she had been laid up since 20.7.1976, and arrived in tow at Valencia 12.10.1979.

IRISH BLACKTHORN (1959 - 1965) Tanker O.N. 400235, 
12168g, 7025n, 18050d, 555'9" x 69'7" x 29'9 ½ " 
Two steam turbines D.R. geared to a single shaft by the Shipbuilders. 14 ½ k 
3.6.1959: Completed by Fairfield S.B. and Eng. Co. Ltd., Glasgow (Yard No. 786) for Irish Shippinq Ltd. 8.1965: Sold to Mohawk Cia. Nav. S.A., Liberia and renamed PROFITIS ELIAS. 1968: Sold to Comanche Cia. Nav. S.A., Liberia and renamed GOLDEN PIPER. 1969: Sold to Mohegan Cia. Nav. S.A., Liberia and renamed CAPTAIN ELIAS. 10.3.1969: Grounded in 18.41N, 65.24W. near Cape Engano, Dominican Republic whilst on a voyage from New York to Aruba. 17.3.1969: Refloated but found to be damaged beyond economical repair. Sold to Desguaces Maritimas S.A. and arrived at Castellon 30.9.1969 for demolition.

IRISH SYCAMORE (1961 - 1973) O.N. 400296. 
10560g, 5740n, 14950d, 499-6" x 67'3" x 29'11 ¾ " 
6-cyl 2 S C S A. Doxford oil engine by Central Marine Engine Works, West Hartlepool. 14 ½ k 
19.5.1961: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No 1302) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 9.1973: Sold to Gies Shipping Co. S.A., Greece and renamed MARIA. 1978: Sold to Eukta Shipping Corp., Panama and renamed ELIANE. 1980: Sold to Maldives Shipping Ltd., Maldive Islands and renamed MALDIVE NOBLE.


IRISH ROWAN (1) (1962 - 1973) O.N. 400268. 
10533g, 5684n, 14950d, 499'6" x 67'5" x 30'0" 
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. Doxford oil engine by Hawthorn Leslie (Engineers) Ltd., Newcastle upon Tyne. 14 ½ k 
26.6.1962: Completed by Verolme Cork Dockyard Ltd., Cork (Yard No. 645) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 10.1973: Sold to Mornos Shipping Co., Greece and renamed AVRA. 1977: Sold to Enes Shipping Co. Ltd., Greece. 1979: Sold to Dolphin Investment Trust Inc., Greece and renamed PANTAVRA. 

IRISH CEDAR (3) (1962 - 1976) Bulk Carrier O.N. 400269. 
10477g, 6053n, 15123d, 504'3" x 67'7" x 28'7 ½ " 
8-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. M.A.N. oil engine by Verolme Machinefabriek, IJsselmonde. 15k 
24.8.1962: Completed by Verolme Scheepswerf, Heusden (Yard No. 665) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1.1976: Sold to Lezina Shipping Co. S.A., Panama and renamed PARALOS. 

IRISH PLANE (3) (1963 - 1976) Bulk Carrier O.N. 400358. 
10449g, 6045n, 1 5670d, 504'3" x 67'7" x 28'7 ¾ " 
8-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. M.A.N. oil engine by Verolme Machinefabriek, IJsselmonde. 15k
18.4.1963: Completed by Verolme Scheepswerf, Heusden (Yard No. 669) for Irish Shipping Ltd., 6.1976: Sold to Sealanes Navigation Corp., Greece and renamed SALAMIS. 1977: Renamed CANADIAN FARMER. 1980: Renamed SALAMIS.

IRISH ELM (3) (1968 - 1979) Bulk Carrier O.N. 400577. 
22186g, 14517n, 37774d, 632’1" (inc. B.B.) x 92’2" x 37’4" 
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. M.A.N. oil engine by Verolme Machinefabriek. IJsselmonde. 15k 
18.1.1968: Completed by Verolrne Cork Dockyard Ltd., Cork (Yard No. 746) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1979: Sold to Alassia Steamship Co. Ltd., Greece and renamed PELOPIDAS. 1979: Sold to Paphos Corp. Ltd., Greece. 1987: Sold to China Ocean Shipping Co., China and renamed MIN YUN HAI. 

IRISH STARDUST (1970 - 1976) Bulk Carrier O.N. 400855. 
19192g, 11146n, 29030d, 564'0" (incl. B.B.) x 85'8" x 35'4" 
Two 12-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. oil engines geared to a single shaft by Masch. Augsburg - Nurnberg, Augsburg. 15 ½ k 
26.5.1970: Completed by Verolme Cork Dockyard Ltd., Cork (Yard No. 814) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 6.1976: Sold to A/S Billabong (Star Shipping A/S managers), Norway and renamed STAR AMALFI. 1978: Sold to Orbit Maritime Co. S.A., Greece and renamed STAR DORIAN, 1980: Sold to Botelho Shipping Corp., Philippines and renamed STAR PHILIPPINES. 

IRISH STAR (1970 - 1978) Bulk Carrier O.N. 400766. 
19199g, 11143n, 29020d, 564'0" (incl. B.B.) x 85'6" x 35'4" 
Two 12-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. oil engines geared to a single shaft by Vickers Ltd., Barrow. 15 ½ k 
30.6.1970: Completed by Cammell Laird and Co. (S.B. and Eng.) Ltd., Birkenhead (Yard No. 1334) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1978: Sold to Lancer Maritime Co. S.A., Greece and renamed STAR DELPHIAN. 1980: Sold to Botelho Shipping Corp., Philippines and renamed STAR SINGAPORE. 

IRISH PINE (3) (1973 - 1984 ) Bulk Carrier O.N. 401214. 
16704g, 11361n, 26091d, 574'6" (incl. B.B.) x 84'0" x 32'6" 
6-cyl 2 S.C.S.A. Burmeister and Wain oil engine by J. G. Kincaid and Co. Ltd., Greenock. 15k 
1.2.1973: Completed by Upper Clyde Shipbuilders Ltd., Govan (Yard No. 126) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1984: Sold renamed CHRISTINAKI. 1994: Lost in gale near Cork

IRISH MAPLE (2) (1973 -1984) Bulk Carrier. O.N. 401218, 
16704g. 11361 n, 25679d, 574”6"( incl. B.B,.) 84'0" x 32'6" 
6-cyl 2 S.C.S.A. Burmeister and Wain oil engine by J. G. Kincaid and Co. Ltd., Greenock. 15k 
28.3.1973: Completed by Govan Shipbuilders Ltd., Govan (Yard No. 127) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1984: Sold renamed LEPETANE. 1987: EVINA. 1987: ZACHARY. 1993: ARABELLA 1998: Scrapped

IRISH OAK (3) (1973 -1984 ) Bulk Carrier O.N. 401220. 
16704g, 11361n, 25649d, 574'6" (incl. B.B.) x 84'0" x 32'6" 
6-cyl 2 S.C.S.A. Burmeister and Wain oil engine by J. G. Kincaid and Co. Ltd., Greenock. 15k
23.5.1973: Completed by Govan Shipbuilders Ltd., Govan (Yard No. 131) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1984: Sold




IRISH LARCH (3) (1973 - 1984 ) Bulk Carrier O.N. 401232. 
16704g, 11361n, 25707d, 574'6" (incl. B.B.) x 84'0" x 32'6" 
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. Burmeister and Wain oil engine by J. G. Kincaid and Co. Ltd., Greenock. 15k 
11.7.1973: Completed by Govan Shipbuilders Ltd., Govan (Yard No. 132) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1984: Sold

IRISH ROWAN (2) (1976 -1984) Bulk Carrier O.N. 401559. 
17324g, 11245n, 27532d, 176.89 (incl. B.B) x 25.07 x 10.338 metres. 
6-cyl 2 S.C.S.A. Burmeister and Wain oil engine by Mitsui Zosen, Tamano. 15k 
10.1976: Completed by Hayashikane Zosen, Shimonoseki (Yard No. 1199) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1984: Sold

IRISH CEDAR (4) (1977 -1984) Bulk Carrier O.N. 401609. 
17324g, 11245n, 27573d, 176.89 (incl. B.B.) x 25.07 x 10.338 metres. 
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. Burmeister and Wain oil engine by Mitsui Zosen, Tamano. 15k 
1.1977: Completed by Hayashikane Zosen, Shimonoseki (Yard No. 1200) for Irish Shipping Ltd. 1984: Sold

IRISH SPRUCE (3) (1983 – 1986) Bulk Carrier
39733g 225.6 x 32.3 x 14.3 metres.
6-cyl. Mak oil engine type 6M 601 of 15000 b.h.p. 14 ½ -k
2.1983: Completed by Verolme Cork Dockyard Ltd. For Irish Shipping Ltd. 1986: Sold renamed EAGLE. 1987: NEPHELE. 1997: BINTANG BIRU. 2000 wrecked and lost.

Source: Irish Shipping Ltd, H. Spong, WSS, 1982. and Miramar Ship Index
Regards Henk Jungerius


----------



## Brian Cleare

henk,thank you for going through all that bother with all that info.it really is much appreciated,i have a copy of h.spong's book,pub'd 1982 .it is the info.after 1982 to-date that i am interested in and with the help of yourself,miramar and ships nostalgia my info.is now up to date.thanks again. regards brian.


----------



## non descript

Henk Jungerius,
What a truly excellent bit of research and support – most impressive. Well done Sir.
(Thumb)
Mark


----------



## crosstownk

Maritiem - seriously informative post. Probably the best I've seen on any message board. Well done. I'd be grateful if you could explain to me what "O.N. 400072. 
8023g, 4576n, 9452d" means? I know nothing about ships except that I prefer to use ferries rather than aeroplanes!

Anyway, sorry if I'm resurrecting a stale thread but I'm looking for information (and with any luck ex-crew) of the Irish Poplar 2. My uncle used to work on board this ship and unfortunately he lost his life on it too back in 1956/57 on it's maiden voyage. From what I can figure out, the captain was William ***mins. The maiden voyage was to Texas to ship grain to India. I'm trying to find as much information as possible for my mum (his sister).

Any ideas where I should start?

Any advice/suggestions/comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard.

ON = Official number
g = gross tonnage
n = nett tonnage
d = deadweight tonnage

Hope that helps.


----------



## crosstownk

Marconi Sahib said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> ON = Official number
> g = gross tonnage
> n = nett tonnage
> d = deadweight tonnage
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks.

That was easier of my two questions!!!


----------



## JoK

You might want to start a new thread about your Uncle. It would been seen by more of the members. A lot of perople wouldn't look at an older thread.


----------



## Mjroots

Wikipedia has articles on three of these ships -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Noemijulia (Irish Hazel I)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Irish_Oak_(1919) (Irish Oak I)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Irish_Pine_(1919) (Irish Pine I)


----------



## BillH

crosstownk said:


> Maritiem - seriously informative post. Probably the best I've seen on any message board. Well done. I'd be grateful if you could explain to me what "O.N. 400072.
> 8023g, 4576n, 9452d" means? I know nothing about ships except that I prefer to use ferries rather than aeroplanes!
> 
> Anyway, sorry if I'm resurrecting a stale thread but I'm looking for information (and with any luck ex-crew) of the Irish Poplar 2. My uncle used to work on board this ship and unfortunately he lost his life on it too back in 1956/57 on it's maiden voyage. From what I can figure out, the captain was William ***mins. The maiden voyage was to Texas to ship grain to India. I'm trying to find as much information as possible for my mum (his sister).
> 
> Any ideas where I should start?
> 
> Any advice/suggestions/comments greatly appreciated.


O.N. is the Official registration number. the three sets of numbers are the tonnages G = gross; N =net; Deadweight


----------



## Baulkham Hills

Quote
IRISH ELM (2) (1953 - 1963) O.N. 400098. 
5828g, 3209n, 8920d, 435'10" x 58'2" x 25'11 ½ “ 
18.12.1953: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1261) for Irish Shipping Ltd., 8.1963: Sold to Mullion and Co. Ltd., Hong Kong and renamed ARDROSSMORE. 1968: Sold to Meadow Court Shipping Co. Ltd., Gibraltar and renamed MEADOW COURT. 1970: Sold to Ardee Investments Ltd., Gibraltar and renamed GLENDALOUGH. 1972: Sold to the Spanish shipbreakers Jose Eres, San Juan de Nieva and arrived at Aviles 18.3.1972 in tow from Bantry Bay where she had been laid up since 28.12.1971.
Unquote

I sailed on the Glendalough from June 1970 to April 1971, paying off in Kobe. During that time we lurched between drydocks for repairs, Capetown, Singapore, Hong Kong on two separate occasions and Kaoshiung in Taiwan. 
Often after a few days at sea running out of water and having to use salt water in the boiler. Constant steering failures. Blackouts etc I lost count of the C/E's who came and went. Joining full of confidence thinking they could solve the problems then paying off, a few months or even weeks later, sick.
Two episodes stick in my mind. The Master was expecting an urgent message and told me to call him straight away when it came.
Eventually it came and I went to the old man's cabin knocked on his door- no response. Entered his day room and he was asleep. Tried to wake him by knocking on the bulkhead-no luck. Eventually gave a few hard knocks on the bulkhead close to his head, with that he jumped up and shouted 
"abandon ship, ship is sinking, abandon ship" 
after a few seconds he regained his composure and I handed him the message. 
The other event was of a Burmese 2/E who joined the ship in Bangkok, that night a few of us went ashore in a motorized canoe. He was getting from this canoe onto a jetty when he fell into the water, and did not come up. I felt down beneath the water and grabbed his hair which I pulled up and it turned out to be a wig. Eventually he was pulled onboard. His wig was lost. Later in the evening he told me he was going home after he'd seen the engine room. In the morning he went to the old man and said he wanted to go home, the old man said he was on a years contract and he would be staying as per the agreement.
The 2/E went to his cabin drank a bottle of whisky,got a fire ax and proceeded to break through every door from his cabin to the old man's cabin. He paid off that afternoon.
It still amazes me the ship made it back to Europe from Japan.


----------



## CRANFIELD

Cutsplice said:


> If my memory serves me correctly one ex Irish Shipping vessel possibly the Irish Pine was lost 24 hrs out of Liverpool bound for Mexico with a cargo of scrap. She foundered with all hands mainly Philipino or possibly a total crew of Philipino,s cant recall her name or the year she was lost possibly about 10 yrs ago.


CHRISTINAKI (ex-IRISH PINE), which I had photographed arriving at Liverpool on 19.2.93 to load a cargo of scrap, subsequently loaded another cargo at the port, sailing on 31.1.94 bound for Vera Cruz but foundered in a position 48.48N/13.37W on 3.2.94 with 27 men lost.


----------



## Pop Alexandra

Brian Cleare said:


> thank you marconi sahib for introducing me to the mirimar website,it is fantastic,i now have all the info.i needed.thanks again regards brian


Great reference. Still one of my first go-to sites.
_______________________________________
Alexandra from Cargolution


----------



## Ian Lawson

Baulkham Hills said:


> Quote
> IRISH ELM (2) (1953 - 1963) O.N. 400098.
> 5828g, 3209n, 8920d, 435'10" x 58'2" x 25'11 ½ “
> 18.12.1953: Completed by Wm. Gray and Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1261) for Irish Shipping Ltd., 8.1963: Sold to Mullion and Co. Ltd., Hong Kong and renamed ARDROSSMORE. 1968: Sold to Meadow Court Shipping Co. Ltd., Gibraltar and renamed MEADOW COURT. 1970: Sold to Ardee Investments Ltd., Gibraltar and renamed GLENDALOUGH. 1972: Sold to the Spanish shipbreakers Jose Eres, San Juan de Nieva and arrived at Aviles 18.3.1972 in tow from Bantry Bay where she had been laid up since 28.12.1971.
> Unquote
> 
> I sailed on the Glendalough from June 1970 to April 1971, paying off in Kobe. During that time we lurched between drydocks for repairs, Capetown, Singapore, Hong Kong on two separate occasions and Kaoshiung in Taiwan.
> Often after a few days at sea running out of water and having to use salt water in the boiler. Constant steering failures. Blackouts etc I lost count of the C/E's who came and went. Joining full of confidence thinking they could solve the problems then paying off, a few months or even weeks later, sick.
> Two episodes stick in my mind. The Master was expecting an urgent message and told me to call him straight away when it came.
> Eventually it came and I went to the old man's cabin knocked on his door- no response. Entered his day room and he was asleep. Tried to wake him by knocking on the bulkhead-no luck. Eventually gave a few hard knocks on the bulkhead close to his head, with that he jumped up and shouted
> "abandon ship, ship is sinking, abandon ship"
> after a few seconds he regained his composure and I handed him the message.
> The other event was of a Burmese 2/E who joined the ship in Bangkok, that night a few of us went ashore in a motorized canoe. He was getting from this canoe onto a jetty when he fell into the water, and did not come up. I felt down beneath the water and grabbed his hair which I pulled up and it turned out to be a wig. Eventually he was pulled onboard. His wig was lost. Later in the evening he told me he was going home after he'd seen the engine room. In the morning he went to the old man and said he wanted to go home, the old man said he was on a years contract and he would be staying as per the agreement.
> The 2/E went to his cabin drank a bottle of whisky,got a fire ax and proceeded to break through every door from his cabin to the old man's cabin. He paid off that afternoon.
> It still amazes me the ship made it back to Europe from Japan.


Sounds like a fairly typical ship.(Pint)


----------



## jmcg

Bill

Did you ever sail with Irish Shipping?

J


----------

